# What is the best tube size for hunting



## 14585

What is the best tube size for hunting with 3/8 steel?


----------



## poekoelan

Before I got the best tube, I'd look into changing ammo for hunting. Unless you're going after small birds. 3/8 steel will probably be fine for that. But if you're talking rabbits or squirrels, I'd go for 1/2" steel or .44 lead. Doubled or looped dankung 1842 or 1745 will work well for 1/2 steel or .44 lead for taking rabbits or squirrels. Single strands of 1842 or 1745 will work well with 3/8 steel for targets or plinking.

What kind of game will you be hunting?


----------



## 14585

Pigeons collard doves squirrels. And rabbits thanks for the info


----------



## wll

Tom Stevens said:


> What is the best tube size for hunting with 3/8 steel?


I can't tell you about 3/8" for hunting game the size Rabbit, Squirrel or Pigeon .... but I can tell you about the 3/8" speed for smaller Starling size pest !

With 1842 looped tubes, a 7" static length, a draw of 36"-37" and an active release ... 285fps is what I get ... if the weather starts to get in the mid 80's, tack another 10ish fps to that ! It sends the 3/8" steel like a dart ... no, more like a bullet !

My shots are very far 25-40yds as my hunting area is in the high desert in California .... I shoot 3/8" steel and 5/8" marbles most of the time because of the small pest I shoot. In reality if I had anything of size I would use much bigger ammo (130-314gr) as I'm a very firm believer in blunt force trauma for sling shots.

For the heaver ammo I would use looped 1745 or my 3/16"od looped tubes ... but looped 1842 sends out 130gr 1/2" steel very, very quickly.

Just my thoughts on 3/8" steel ----- I'll be out this weekend using it again along with 5/8" marbles :- )

wll


----------



## pult421

wll said:


> Tom Stevens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best tube size for hunting with 3/8 steel?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you about 3/8" for hunting game the size Rabbit, Squirrel or Pigeon .... but I can tell you about the 3/8" speed for smaller Starling size pest !
> 
> With 1842 looped tubes, a 7" static length, a draw of 36"-37" and an active release ... 285fps is what I get ... if the weather starts to get in the mid 80's, tack another 10ish fps to that ! It sends the 3/8" steel like a dart ... no, more like a bullet !
> 
> My shots are very far 25-40yds as my hunting area is in the high desert in California .... I shoot 3/8" steel and 5/8" marbles most of the time because of the small pest I shoot. In reality if I had anything of size I would use much bigger ammo (130-314gr) as I'm a very firm believer in blunt force trauma for sling shots.
> 
> For the heaver ammo I would use looped 1745 or my 3/16"od looped tubes ... but looped 1842 sends out 130gr 1/2" steel very, very quickly.
> 
> Just my thoughts on 3/8" steel ----- I'll be out this weekend using it again along with 5/8" marbles :- )
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

Any chance you can clip a small section of both sizes and place next to a ruler?? I buy american tubes here and I wanna know numberwise what it is I have at home. Its 1/16id and 1/16od. Thanks for your time


----------



## pult421

If anyone can it would be highly appreciated.


----------

